# Steubenville Thursday nights.



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Any word on the ramp. Is it cleaned up enough to launch? Is the ramp even open? Looking at starting up this week if we can. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

It must be because TBF Regionals is launching out of there this weekend!


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

It was ok when I launched last weds, but haven't been down to see if they have done anything else


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok. I don't know if I'm going to fish this Thursday but I will be there to run it. So spread the word. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ramp is usuable. I've launched half a dozen times there this year. What time on Thursdays???


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Take off at 5


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

No fishing or use of the ramp the rest of this week. Talk to the guys doing the paving today. The ramp will be back open Friday after the new paint drys. See everybody next Thursday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You guys are gonna take it easy on me till I get my boat back, aren't you? Lol! 9.9 power baby!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

What ended up being wrong with the one that cost you at tappan?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> What ended up being wrong with the one that cost you at tappan?


Not 100% sure yet. Still sitting in my yard waiting on parts... how can a fuel pump be on back order!?!?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't know. Where did you go thru? I mine overheated thurs night. I didn't even make it to the old power plant from newberg


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

This Thursday night 5-9. And if you need a ride Bub just let me know. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

For the future. If there would be a reason to cancel the updates will be here and on www.ohiovalleybass.net along with the top three places each week please spread the word. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> Don't know. Where did you go thru? I mine overheated thurs night. I didn't even make it to the old power plant from newberg


"Some guy" that my dad and one of my buddies swear by... I don't doubt his abilities, but he's also semiretired, and I'm semi-impatient... 

Thanks chris! But I'm on afternoons this week. If you go past Timet, blow the horn.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry guys. I have a family emergency and will not be at the ramp tonight. But if you guys show and fish please post what the weights where


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## hudestack (Oct 15, 2009)

was just at the ramp in steubenville water was over the wall.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Thursday cancelled once again. Water is still over the wall. Should be ok to launch by Saturday. So let's give it a shot next week. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

By Saturday? They are forecasting it to go up 4 feet...must have rained pretty good in PA...

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

This Thursday is up in the air. Will have to look at the gauges tomorrow right now the river is rising again. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doesn't look good...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

No it sure doesn't. We might get to fish sometime. Lol


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

If it's over the wall you not fishing?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

If it's over the wall I personally will not fish. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

We are going to give it a shot tonight. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Results???


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

4 fish for roughly 5 1/2 lbs. To win

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That's the results I was given. I wasn't there to verify, but I have no reason to doubt him. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> 4 fish for roughly 5 1/2 lbs. To win
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Bub is correct. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------

